# Zink calls been sold to Wildgame Innovations??



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Has anyone else heard this rumor?? I have heard that they were sold to Wildgame Innovations for $50 mil. I don't really care either as I do not own any of his stuff. That would be a nice chunk of change to have though!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Haven't heard that rumor. I don't think it's worth 50 million. 

But with that being said more power to Fred and Dawn if they could make it happen! Makes mine worth even more than I thought!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Have not hear either but be sure and keep us updated..


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

It was just confirmed by someone who works there. He said Plano though. Wasn't sure on the dollar amount. It will be official this week.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> It was just confirmed by someone who works there. He said Plano though. Wasn't sure on the dollar amount. It will be official this week.


Same company, Plano bought Wildgame Innovations and all their subsidiaries..

50 Mil seems like a stretch, but they have Avian X, a Turkey Line of calls that seems to be doing good and 1 or 2 TV shows dunno...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Looking at this it may be fallout from the Avery/GHG info shared earlier on this forum..


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I heard the same Plano deal was in the works for over a year.

Good for him. He is truly living the American dream. Sounds like he is doing right to his MO. Gets in low and sells for double the value. Again, living the American dream.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

50 million isn't a stretch is a pipe dream. I understand everything he has and has invested but their roi would take years and years to recoup. A million or 3 maybe.......... 50 highly doubtful. From a good source they sold 18,000 calls a year or so ago. Do the math they don't get msrp on calls when they sell them to box and sporting goods stores. Decoys and their turkey call line adds another chunk of money. But if In fact Plano paid that for the company they have more money than common sense. IMO of course. 


I've got an established small custom call Biz for sale as of today. Open to offers. Pm's only 

If in fact it's true and the price paid. Cudos to Fred and Dawn because they made the sale of the eternity.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i don't think that value is far fetched. i'm sure no one knows for sure...rumors take a life of their own.


one thing i can say is i'm involved with a business that kinda took a parallel path. involves hand crafted, craft shows, small distribution...etc.. and it was was started 8-10 years ago....and now is 4-5 million a year business. now we are getting massive distribution and brand name recognition. If someone were to buy us out right now...it would be pricey. Zinks got some major networking/distribution with massive branding.

i would be very surprised with only 18,000 calls sold estimate. he's had his hands in a ton of stuff the last 10 years so i'd be surprised if his calls are even the driving point behind the sale.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

To bad i cant stand wildfame inovations. Fred is a hell of a hunter and very sucessful. I would not buy anything from wild game even if it was frim the zink line. Im guessing it boiled down to the fact
That freds passion is hunting not business and for that price you can spend a lot of days in the field. Cudos for a small guy that just wants ti kill birds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Last year they sold 65,000 calls. I was told the price was closer to the 10-15 mil range.
http://www.wildfowlmag.com/featured/wildfowl-spotlight-fred-zink/


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> Last year they sold 65,000 calls. I was told the price was closer to the 10-15 mil range.
> http://www.wildfowlmag.com/featured/wildfowl-spotlight-fred-zink/


Could be. The last time I talked to him about sales was moremthan 3 years ago probably closer to 5.

65,000 calls to hunters numbering in the 900,000 range in north America is a very good market share no doubt. Last time I checked there were 985,000 federal stamps sold. I figured a number of them were not sold to hunters but collectors of the stamps. Honestly makes no differance to me either way. Good deal for them for sure. That's a lot of money anyway you look at it.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Having a hard time believing any of this. Why sell to either of these companies that have hard any business in the waterfowl world


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Down River said:


> Having a hard time believing any of this. Why sell to either of these companies that have hard any business in the waterfowl world


guessing the buyer wants "in" the waterfowl world...happens in the world everyday.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Down River said:


> Having a hard time believing any of this. Why sell to either of these companies that have hard any business in the waterfowl world


Believe it because it's true.


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Fred and Dawn are still part owners in the company.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Just had a reliable source tell me that Plano did buy them out but Freddy will still be in charge of everything. Production and what not. I just heard avain x, not sure if he sold both


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Good source told me around $7+ mil. 
Dawn and Fred still are involved.

I thought the 18,000 number was Cabelas.

I'd make $7 million work.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

LoBrass said:


> Good source told me around $7+ mil.
> 
> 
> > That will buy some more good ground around Sandusky bay. Good for them. Glad to hear he still is involved because that is a lot of change for just a name.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol 50 million umm no, try about 11 million, and yes it's true. The actual group is synergy group.


----------

